# Alternator?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like you've ruled out everything else and the alternator itself is dead, yep.

Replace the serpentine tensioner while you're in there. You'll need to support the engine with a hoist or jack while you disconnect the mount over the belt.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a new belt here also. Hopefully idler is in good condition.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Winner seems to be the alternator, with car idling in garage voltage was at 14.5, headlights on low = 14.5, headlights on bright 14.5 + heater fan on high = 14.5.

Haven't driven yet, had to remove plastic shield on bottom to support motor and snow is melting and water is all over garage floor. Not crawling around in water. Also need a hand full of the black plastic fasteners, popped centers up but they refused to come out without a little extra force.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Christopher_2 said:


> Winner seems to be the alternator, with car idling in garage voltage was at 14.5, headlights on low = 14.5, headlights on bright 14.5 + heater fan on high = 14.5.
> 
> Haven't driven yet, had to remove plastic shield on bottom to support motor and snow is melting and water is all over garage floor. Not crawling around in water. Also need a hand full of the black plastic fasteners, popped centers up but they refused to come out without a little extra force.


14.5 V is a good alternator output voltage. If the alternator would be dead, system voltage would be less than that as nominal battery voltage is ~12.7V.

The alternator output is controlled by the ECM and is variable based on what the ECM deems is needed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would start by making sure all of the grounds are good to go and then consider splitting the engine fuse box to see if there is corrosion on any of the pins. While you are there you can pull the ECM plug just to look at the connections.

Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
Clean the Terminals
Extra stuff:
How-To: Installation of the _Big_ 3 Cruze Kit
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options

If any corrosion is present on the connecters, use a plastic or possibly brass brush with some contact cleaner to remove it. Once done, spread a light coat of dielectric / silicone grease on the connectors.


----------

